# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Need your comment - Rock location

## Chuah CS

I just received Spiky moss from Mr. Loh KL early Sep'06. Thanks again Mr. Loh  :Very Happy:  

I need member's input on the location of the spiky moss to be placed in my tank. Whether to tie it on rock or driftwood? I welcome any comments even on my current scaping.

I have attached my tank photo here.


http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/public/DSC01947.jpg

http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/public/DSC01956.jpg

http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/public/DSC01961.jpg

http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/public/DSC01962.jpg

http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/public/DSC01963.jpg

http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/public/DSC01966.jpg

Proposed spiky moss location (tie it on rock)
http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/...spiky_moss.jpg

Thanks & regards,
Chuah

----------


## FC

Dear Chuah,

FYI, I had removed the "thumb" from your photo link's name. This will enable reader to see larger picture size than "thumb". I had also change the first photo link to show up the photo but not the rest, so that, those still in dial-up will not hurt. Hope this is fine for you.

Your tank is really nice, I cannot do fern like you do, mine turn black easily. The backdrop is also very nice with part exposure of the "rock" at the right bottom.

As for spiky mosses, if you intend to place them above the hair grass (nice patch you have there), I guess drift wood would be better as rock tend to shape the mosses balled. But who knows, it may turn out good. Then again, the aquascape you have is already good, the grass patch gives the illusion of space which I like.

----------


## timebomb

Good thing you managed to enlarge the picture, Freddy. The thumbnails were so small I could hardly make out what plants are there inside the tank. Nevertheless, it's a nice tank, Chuah.

Glad the moss reached you safely. I think it's better to tie them to wood. But take note that the Spiky Moss does not attach itself to surfaces. 

I like the backdrop you have in the tank. How is it done? Can you show us a close-up? 

Loh K L

----------


## Chuah CS

Thanks for the comments.

I just modified the link, now it's linked to the bigger photo.

For my backdrop, I have artificial rock (foam type) fully covered the back of the tank. As for the moss, I'm trying two different method. First method is just poking the mosses into the foam by using tweezers (on the left hand side of the tank, behind narrow leaf fern). Second method is by placing the mosses onto the plastic mesh then cling it to the foam.

From my observation, moss growing pattern is more organize if using second method. 

I have seen LFS in Kuala Lumpur using first method for nana petite, windelov, bolbitis and plants with rhizome.

My philipines fern turn black also  :Sad:  

Regards,
Chuah

----------

